# Trivia 8/17



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2018)

trivia 8/17
DID YOU KNOW...
Wall art in the Indus Valley dating from 3,500 BC depicts one  of the
earliest records of meditation. The images show figures  sitting in classic
yoga poses, with crossed legs, hands resting on knees, and  slightly closed
eyes.


1. 1773 was the Boston Tea Party; 1776 the Declaration of  Independence was
printed; 1781 Cornwallis surrendered. When did the British  effectively sign
the Treaty of Paris ending the American Revolutionary  War?
  a. – 1781
  b. – 1783
  c. – 1785
  d. – 1787
2. The Stasi were the notorious Secret Police of which  country?
  a. - Romania under Ceausescu
  b. - East Germany under Khrushchev
  c. - Libya under Gaddafi
  d. - Spain under Franco
3. Who wrote the music and lyrics for the Broadway production  "The Lion
King"?
(Hint; two names)
4. Peter Weller played the cop whose brain was used to create  the android
peace officer, Robocop. What was his character's name before  becoming a real
cop of steel?
5. What inspired the name 'Macintosh'?
  a. - It was the name of one of America's favorite  apples
  b. - It's Steve Wosniak's middle name
  c. - They were the first 'rain-proof' computers
  d. The company loved 'Columbo'. He used to wear a dirty  mac
6. What should a breastfeeding mother do if the day is  particularly hot?
  a. - Drink lots of water herself and nurse  frequently
  b.-  Supplement baby with formula
  c. - Supplement baby with water
  d. - Supplement baby with juice
7. Who would you go to, in pre-electricity days, to buy more  candles?
8. The F-15 and F-16 are named after predatory birds. What  birds are these 
fighter jets named after?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Trappist monks in an Abbey in Belgium operate a Craft  Brewery with a
drive-thru beer store.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2.  - b
3.  Elton John and Tim Rice
4. Murphy
5. - a
6. - a
7. the Chandler's Shop
8. Eagles and Falcons

TRUTH !!
The Monks sell their world-famous, award-winning beer brewed  by five monks.
They only brew enough to support the Abbey of Saint Sixtus  of  Westvleteren,
Belgium.
Oh, and there’s a two-six pack limit per person at the  drive-thru..


----------

